# trolling motor connector



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Is this what your looking for ?





__





pvc compression nut for elecrical connection - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I haven't decided how I'm going to wire up a 24v trolling motor (supposed to arrive tomorrow) yet but it won't be a permeant installation although if It were I like what you got, but would look for a stainless steel version.


----------



## obrientimm (Jan 28, 2013)

That’s is the 1/4 wire gland. I need the base 


mro said:


> Is this what your looking for ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisbalgero (Dec 25, 2013)

@obrientimm i know my buddy’s maverick came rigged like that, maybe reach out to them. Might be something you can buy from their parts dept.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

obrientimm said:


> I need the base


black part?
threaded both inside and out?

might call it a "reducer". If so measure the outside and the center, not the "nut".

google example: reducer female 1 1/4-16 x 3/4-18
(last numbers represent threads per inch)


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Are you trying to replace what you had.. or looking to duplicate what you see on someone else's rig?


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

IMO a #10 rubber stopper is a much cleaner installation:

Maverick HPX trolling motor puck location | Dedicated To The Smallest Of Skiffs (microskiff.com)


----------

